# Fileserver unter Windows XP



## Dj Mike (7. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool, was es ermöglicht, einen Fileserver unter Windows einzurichten.
Mein Ziel ist es, dass mehrere Personen auf die Dateien auf dem Server zugreifen können. Wenn eine Person Daten ausgecheckt hat, sollen diese für andere User gesperrt bleiben, so dass nicht mehrere Personen gleichzeitig an einer Datei arbeiten können.
Der PC, der als Server dient, soll gleichzeitig auch ein Arbeitsplatz sein.
Außerdem sollten auch mehrere Dateien, d.h. z.B. ein oder mehrere Ordner auf einmal ausgecheckt werden können.
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## defc0n1 (12. März 2007)

Schon mal hier nachgesehen http://www.google.de/search?q=files...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de-DE:official


----------

